# VANILLA COLOR STABILIZER



## marie32 (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in UK and i find it very difficult to find Vanilla color stabilizer.
I can find it in USA but the postage is very expensive, more than the goods itself.
Can i use something else instead?
I am quite new in soapmaking so i need help please.


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't think there is anything else.    
You could always not use vanilla-ish fo's or learn to embrace the brown.  There's a lot of people out there that just learn to work with the brown.


----------

